# Eon Decking



## TRISTAN (Nov 28, 2006)

Does Anyone Have Experience With Eon Decking And Railing Systems. I've Heard There Have Been Some Problems With Saging And Scratching.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

TRISTAN said:


> Does Anyone Have Experience With Eon Decking And Railing Systems. I've Heard There Have Been Some Problems With Saging And Scratching.


I know there fencing material scratches easy,and once the color is scratched off,no hidding it.I stick with all pvc railings were the color runs all the way thru.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I have installed a bunch of eon decks. Here is what I can tell you.

1) Frame it 12" O.C.
2) Do NOT, under any circumstance, use the Eon railing system. It is very likely to fail under seasonal change due to contraction.
3) The decking installs quickly if your joists are nice and flat. Take a few minutes to check the plane of the joists with a straightedge and buzz them with a planer if needed
4) A rotozip does not work for slotting where required. It spins too fast and just melts the eon. The only thing I've found that works is a slow speed drill bit
5) The material is expensive, so plan your order wisely.
6) Read the manual before you install and refer to ift frequently during the install.
7) The new 1/4" clips are easier to work with than the normal 1/8" clips because you can access the screws after the boards are down.
8) Install it in the spring if possible. It's hard to work with when it's cold. It's hard to work with when very hot.

Eon is not a bad product, you just have to follow the directions.

I just finished a pretty large Eon deck as shown below.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

So what railing system is that ? Fair way?


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

tom m said:


> So what railing system is that ? Fair way?


Nope...RDI Endurance.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like you have less than a 3 foot landing in between those stairs. Did you have a problem with inspection? Another nice job too I might add. Are you solo or have a helper these days? These decks are a tough sell especially with the full lattice treatment. They must spreading your name around to quality clients.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

tom m said:


> Looks like you have less than a 3 foot landing in between those stairs. Did you have a problem with inspection? Another nice job too I might add. Are you solo or have a helper these days? These decks are a tough sell especially with the full lattice treatment. They must spreading your name around to quality clients.


Thanks.

The landing area is about 4 feet but it looks compressed in the photos, doesn't it?

I framed that entire deck solo, but luckily, I had a helper to deck and rail it. I am still looking for more help however.

That deck was $30k....


----------



## TRISTAN (Nov 28, 2006)

Real Nice Job Greg, Thanks For The Heads Up On 12 Inch Spacing, I Understand That They Have Improved The Surface Hardness Four To Five Fold Which Should Improve The Scratch Resistance. They Call The New Stuf Ultra But It Only Comes In Two Colors For Now. Thanks For The Replys Everyone.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

WOW that decks nicer than the house and the pool!!!!!!!


----------



## DUSE (Apr 15, 2006)

Greg Di said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The landing area is about 4 feet but it looks compressed in the photos, doesn't it?
> 
> ...


Very Nice Job
Pictures are decieveing ,the landings do look to be 3'.But I'm also seeing 5 spindles.

I work solo also,but lately I'v been getting labors and I'v been useing the Labor Ready.(in the yellow pages)$12 an hour and they cover thier comp,insurance,and pay the tax'sdrop them off pick them up.Half day min.First hour if they are slacking,dressed like a bum,smart mouth,you send them packing and you dont get charged.I honestly havent had any problems and have gotten some GREAT workers.

Do you put the black window screen behind your lattice?


----------

